# emerge --sync history

## rete27

Ciao come posso sapere l'ultima volta che ho fatto un sync ? e di norma quanto tempo è bene lasciare passare tra un sysnc e l'altro ?

----------

## Scen

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Ciao come posso sapere l'ultima volta che ho fatto un sync ?

 

```

emerge genlop

...

genlop -r

```

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> e di norma quanto tempo è bene lasciare passare tra un sysnc e l'altro ?

 

Non più di una volta al giorno, e IMOH almeno una volta alla settimana se possibile, così gli aggiornamenti vengono diluiti nel tempo, minimizzando l'impatto delle compilazioni sul sistema e il rischio di problemi conseguenti ai vari aggiornamenti.

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge genlop
> ...

 

ci sono anche:

```
qlop -s

emerge --info |grep timestamp

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *rete27 wrote:*   e di norma quanto tempo è bene lasciare passare tra un sysnc e l'altro ? 
> 
> Non più di una volta al giorno

 

E' cambiato qualcosa? Io sapevo che era fortemente consigliato il lasciar passare almeno 24 ore tra un sinc e l'altro per non affossare i server...

----------

## gutter

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ci sono anche:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non lo conoscevo   :Very Happy: 

In pratica dovrebbe svolgere lo stesso compito di genlop?

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    *rete27 wrote:*   e di norma quanto tempo è bene lasciare passare tra un sysnc e l'altro ? 
> 
> Non più di una volta al giorno 
> 
> E' cambiato qualcosa? Io sapevo che era fortemente consigliato il lasciar passare almeno 24 ore tra un sinc e l'altro per non affossare i server...

 

No, non è cambiato nulla, con "non più di una volta al giorno" intendevo proprio "lasciare passare almeno 24 ore tra un sync e l'altro", ma forse è più chiara quest'ultima frase  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica dovrebbe svolgere lo stesso compito di genlop?
> 
> 

 

Yes!

```

$ qlop

Usage: qlop <opts> <pkgname> : emerge log analyzer

Options: -[gtHluscf:vqChV]

  -g, --gauge          * Gauge number of times a package has been merged

  -t, --time           * Calculate merge time for a specific package

  -H, --human          * Print seconds in human readable format (needs -t)

  -l, --list           * Show merge history

  -u, --unlist         * Show unmerge history

  -s, --sync           * Show sync history

  -c, --current        * Show current emerging packages

  -f, --logfile  <arg> * Read emerge logfile instead of /var/log/emerge.log

  -v, --verbose        * Make a lot of noise

  -q, --quiet          * Tighter output; suppress warnings

  -C, --nocolor        * Don't output color

  -h, --help           * Print this help and exit

  -V, --version        * Print version and exit

$ genlop

Usage: genlop [options] [-f logfile] [category/package]

Options:

  -c   display the currently compiling packages (if any)

  -e   display package history; default if any option is used.

  -f   read emerge log information from "logfile" instead of /var/log/emerge.log

  -h   print this help

  -i   extra infos for the selected package (build specific USE and CFLAGS

       variables, average build time, etc)

  -g   display GMT/UTC, not localized time.

  -l   show full merge history.

  -n   no color in output

  -p   estimate build time from a piped "emerge -p" output

  -q   query gentoo.linuxhowtos.org database if no local emerge was found

  -r   search for portage tree sync/rsync history.

  -s   use (case insensitive) regular expressions to match package names

  -S   use case sensitive regular expressions to match package names

  -t   calculate merge time for the specific package(s).

  -u   show when packages have been unmerged.

  -v   display genlop version and exit.

  --date datestring1 [ --date datestring2]  only shows results between datestring1

       and datestring2. datestring2 dafaults to "now" if not explicitly set.

       (e.g. genlop --list --date 3 days ago)

This program is licensed under the GPL v2. See COPYING.

For further info about genlop please read the man page.

```

qlop è leggermente più "grezzo", ma in linea di massima svolgono le stesse funzioni.

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qlop è leggermente più "grezzo", ma in linea di massima svolgono le stesse funzioni.

 

Si, stavo leggendo l'help  :Smile: 

----------

## rete27

ora sto provando ad installare genlop visto che mi sembra molto utile...grazie mille

[eidt]

è una vera bomba genlop...  :Shocked: 

ma non è che si potrebbe creare uno script per automatizzare l'esecuzione giornaliera di emerge --sync ? 

THX...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Ciao come posso sapere l'ultima volta che ho fatto un sync ? e di norma quanto tempo è bene lasciare passare tra un sysnc e l'altro ?

 

io faccio il sync quasi ogni giorno, però lo faccio con eix (eix-sync).

così facendo vedo al volo cosa c'è di nuovo e di aggiornabile, però aggiorno solo quei pochi pacchetti che mi interessano e lascio stare gli altri (a meno che non siano dipendenza di quello che mi interessa aggiornare). la filosofia generale è "macchina che va, non si tocca".

diverso discorso per le macchine in produzione. in quel caso è fondamentale fare il sync ogni giorno, aggiornare se c'è qualcosa che è importante aggiornare, e dopo il sync dare sempre un'occhiata agli aggiornamenti di sicurezza (glsa-check -l new)

----------

